# First good quality gold



## plamenppp (Jul 1, 2010)

I extracted some gold from about 20x486, 20xP1, 1xPpro, 30-40 Bulgarian and Soviet chips and some other stuff. I used AR, urea, water and SMB. My aim was not pure gold but more than 23k. The result was 7.5 grams of 23.5k gold (according to the goldsmith). The button does not look very very well, but the goldsmith I sold it to was not worried about this. He had about 100 grams of low karat gold. He was about to purify them and my button is now probably 99% gold


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice going. You have to crawl before you can walk. Buttons now, ounces later.


----------



## philddreamer (Jul 1, 2010)

Good job Plamen!!!  

Phil


----------



## Hephaestus (Jul 2, 2010)

Great job!


----------

